# KitchenAid Dishwasher Malfunction Vanquished Yet Again!



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

HAH! I have conquered my KitchenAid dishwasher yet another time. Today I replaced the heating element with the Whirlpool 'upgrade' (replaces round heating element with parallelogram shaped one and replaced the control unit).

The old heating element cracked.

Now I have an 50% new dishwasher for far less than half the price of a replacement. 

So far no leaks. :thumbup:


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

Good work, Never give in to an inaninmate object. Just overhauled my dryer again, $15 parts wholesale ,same results... good for a few more years.
DIY is KING:thumbsup:


----------



## V=IR (Oct 19, 2008)

How old is it? Mine is about 40 years old and never had any trouble. I have replaced the racks because the plastic coating got too bad to keep repairing with rubber coating.

Did you find any online instructions showing how to take it apart?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

DW is from mid-to-late-90s. Former HOer wildly neglected everything in the house (they killed a SubZero fridge that I had to THROW OUT b/c the repair guy said it wasn't worth repairing!). 

I did not find any schematics online showing the install - I found some text on a forum that described how to access the control housing. Mostly, I've done the fixes on a hey-what-happens-if-I-unscrew-this basis. So finding a description of the repair saved me some time.

Oh, and I HATE plastic friction clips. They are the devil. Show me one that doesn't break the first time you look at it cross eyed and I'll be a monkey's uncle.


----------

